# where in the BIOS do I enable bluetooth?



## boston4680 (Jul 31, 2007)

where in the BIOS do I enable bluetooth? I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers and still no luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since you provided absolutely no information about the machine, the version and patch level of Windows, or the Bluetooth adapter, it's hard to imagine how we can help you.


----------



## boston4680 (Jul 31, 2007)

machine: HP NC6400
version and patch level of Windows: Windows XP Pro, Version 2002, SP 2
Bluetooth adapter: Bluetooth Bus Enumerator; Driver: WIDCOMM, Version 4.0.1.3400


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Unless something new has happened recently in the world of Bluetooth, I'd say that Bluetooth is not enabled, or used, at the BIOS level.
I have never seen a selection for Bluetooth in the BIOS.

Bluetooth drivers are installed at the OS level.

Now there is one caveat, if you have a Bluetooth mouse or keyboard AND you have a Bluetooth transceiver (perhaps a dongle plugged into a USB port), then that Bluetooth connection is made as soon as the USB ports become active, which might happen at the BIOS (POST) level. But the BIOS does not "know" it is using a Bluetooth mouse or keyboard. All it knows is that it is a USB device.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The machine has embedded Bluetooth, so there probably is a method of disabling it in the BIOS. My suggestion would be to enter the BIOS setup and look for it.


----------



## boston4680 (Jul 31, 2007)

johnny boy -- the reason I posted is that I cannot find the bluetooth enable / disable feature in the BIOS.

does MVP stand for Most Valueless Posts?


----------



## boston4680 (Jul 31, 2007)

correct, my machine does have embedded BIOS. looks like you got one thing right.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I stand corrected, I just checked my Dell laptop with a built-in Bluetooth. There is a setting in my BIOS to completely disable the activation of the built-in Bluetooth. (It was in the "Wireless" section of my BIOS - your non-Dell PC will be different.) NOT that I can use Bluetooth during BIOS setup, though. Only that it prevents the internal buss signals to communicate to the Bluetooth circuits. So, once I am up in my OS (Windows) if I have disabled the Bluetooth in the BIOS, no amount of drivers is going to get the Bluetooth working.

I looked up the specs for the "HP NC6400" and I do not see Bluetooth listed. But if *Boston4680* has a PC with an inserted card, or a dongle, then such setting should not appear in the BIOS.

If his PC has an "embedded Bluetooth" (just don't like that term) then perhaps you might be right. I just don't see such a built-in device listed.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

boston4680 said:


> johnny boy -- the reason I posted is that I cannot find the bluetooth enable / disable feature in the BIOS.
> 
> does MVP stand for Most Valueless Posts?





boston4680 said:


> correct, my machine does have embedded BIOS. looks like you got one thing right.


Careful there *Boston4680*, for a person who has only made 4 posts (all in this one thread) you are insulting a very knowledgeable and worthwhile poster here. You are not one to talk, and start throwing stones, yet.

There are people here who would be glad to help you, and sometimes messages do not get read fully the first time. Mistakes do happen. Look at it this way, if you were perfect you would not be asking these questions, now, would you?

Now, play nice, and perhaps we can help you still.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since you'd rather offer wisecracks instead of useful dialog, I'll let you figure this one out for yourself. 

FYI, you might also learn to use Google, might come in handy in the future. This problem was already encountered and solved right here at TSG.


----------



## dts73 (May 28, 2007)

All you need to do is hit Esc or F2 from boot and the drive load or bios screen appears. scroll to the right until you see a default, save, reboot series of questions. Choose default, save and reboot.

Hope that helps.

And remember there is nothing wrong with a little civility or respect.

This wasn't, obviously, aimed at John.


----------



## boston4680 (Jul 31, 2007)

disappointed with this forum -- mainly john. john took me off the thread where one of the users had already done what I now want to do (enable bluetooth in the nc6400 BIOS). He complained about my post placement, then subsequently *****ed that I didn't give any context to my post even though the required info was provided in my post's original location. Now everyone is providing ****** answers that don't help at all. 
maybe if i ask again it will help -- WHERE DO I ENABLE BLUETOOTH IN NC6400 BIOS? I DON'T SEE THE OPTION.


----------



## boston4680 (Jul 31, 2007)

i contacted HP support. turns out my laptop doesn't have bluetooth -- my company was too cheap to opt for that option. 

chenqui!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, maybe that's why you can't find the option to enable it.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Now, if you'd just pause a second, without either calling the people here names, or your company names, and purchase a Bluetooth dongle you can have Bluetooth right now.

I don't know if you want Bluetooth for a mouse or a keyboard or perhaps a communications device, but there are many Bluetooth devices that come with their own dongle that will plug into an open USB port, and perhaps the needed Bluetooth profiles will be handled for all the other devices, as well.

I have one Bluetooth mouse that holds its own dongle right in the body of the mouse when not needed. Something like that might do what you need.

As I explained before, though, the Bluetooth BIOS setting will not appear in the BIOS, and you won't be able to use Bluetooth device until you get up in the OS.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also buy the internal Bluetooth module for that laptop, since it has a place to install it. That makes it a nice neat package, and it'll then show up in the configuration menu in the BIOS as a bonus.


----------

